# Caesar's hiring veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/news/press/atlantic/caesars-entertainment-casinos-want-to-enlist-some-heroes/article_d0c92d44-6e09-5305-921b-590b030cf06a.html


----------

